# We had a cat spookie she had kittens we gave them away.



## threecatguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Don't remember if we named them:









photo from 1987


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Nothing more restful, than watching kittens sleeping...
Cuties!


----------

